# AXA tool post disassembly



## Triggerscan (Aug 14, 2020)

First post here.  I was thinking of making a nicer locking mechanism for my AXA tool post (250-111).  Once you take the tool post off the mounting post, there is what appears to be a slotted locking nut that needs to be removed.  Not sure if that's what it's called, nor what type of wrench one would use.  A google search of spanner and bung wrenches yielded nothing.  Does one use a pin wrench in the square slots?  I tried "nudging" it with a screwdriver in case it wasn't in tight, but nope, firmly seated in place.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes, the slotted part must unscrew and come out from the top of the tool post.  There isn't much to them.  I wouldn't bother trying to find a slotted tool, instead just pull the whole thing off the stud and try a BFS (if you can have a BFH, couldn't you also have a big ol' screwdriver?).


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 14, 2020)

Clamp the tool post in a vice after you remove the mounting bolt.  Stick a piece of square key in the slot and loosen it with an adjustable wrench.


----------

